# Which is better?



## Goodspeed2211 (Oct 21, 2010)

Which should I go for.......Samsung Galaxy S4 64 GB vs Sony Xperia Z or Nokia N9?

Thanks.


----------



## Goodspeed2211 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for your expert opinion. If I go for s4, 64 GB, would 2GB RAM be enough to support 64 GB?


----------

